#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Общий но индивидуальный вопрос по Тантре.

## К Андрей

Здравствуйте! Мне 35 лет. Достаточно долгое время я был атеистом. И сформировал некоторую картину мира, на основе различной научно-популярной литературы. Несколько лет назад, что-то щёлкнуло в голове и я поверил в Единого творца.
Так получилось, что в декабре я попал в Дацан с вопросом депрессии, было ощущение провала в середине грудины, где расположена Анахата(долгая и личная история, которой не хотелось бы делиться сейчас) перед этим я некоторое время практиковал медитацию сосредоточения на дыхании.
Я попал на приём к ламе, рассказал ему о себе, он прочитал надо мной некую мантру, я оставил подношение.... С точки зрения церковной логики скорее всего - это не была инициация. Но в моём Уме она отпечаталась именно так.
Через несколько дней я принял прибежище в Трёх драгоценностях. 

Как я понял Три драгоценности:
Будда - состояние просветления, к которому мы все стремимся. 
Дхарма - путь, по которому мы идём.
Сангха - сонм всех существ и сущностей идущих или прошедших этот путь.

Сейчас я читаю мантру прекрасной в своей доброте Зелёной Тары и мантру прекрасной в своей мудрости Курукулле (сосредотачиваясь на звуке голоса) и пытаюсь наблюдать дыхание.

Как я понимаю: медитация, пранайога и чтение мантр могут дать огромную мощь, которая в свою очередь приведёт к огромному искушению, которое будет необходимо отпустить (ну, или провалишься в нижние миры).

Так вот вопрос: есть ли какие-нибудь релевантные открытые источники на русском языке по теме того, что и как надо делать.

----------

Гошка (09.01.2022)

----------


## Павел Б

К Андрей,
В первую очередь - поздравляю с принятием буддийского прибежища!

Теперь - о Буддизме вообще и о тантрическом буддизме в частности:

Буддизм огромен, многогранен, разнообразен и многолик.
Буддизм основывается на множестве Учений множества Будд. 
Эти Учения даны для блага всех существ - этим существам, и этими существами - Учения освоены практически и осмыслены интеллектуально. Освоенные и осмысленные Учения передаются от существ к существам. В частности, передаются и человеческим существам.
Учений, освоенных и осмысленных человеческими существами - множество. Все они имеют целью прекращение страданий существ, в первую очередь, человеческих существ.
И, несмотря на то, что цель у всех буддийских Учений, освоенных и осмысленных человеческими существами - одна, способы и методы различных освоенных и осмысленных буддийских Учений - различаются, и иногда различаются значительно. Именно потому, что Учения осваивались и осмысливались разными людьми - для разных людей, для разных ситуаций и состояний, в разное время и в разных местах.

Есть комплекс буддийских Учений, который называется Тантрой. Этот комплекс имеет свои особенности. 
В первую очередь - осваивание и осмысливание Тантрического Учения ОБЯЗАНО происходить в максимально интенсивном взаимодействии учителя и ученика.
Во вторую очередь - осваивание и осмысливание Тантрического Учения ОБЯЗАНО происходить с соблюдением порядка, определённого традицией вообще и учителем в частности. В любом случае, ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО освоение и проведение "Предварительных Практик".
В третью очередь - результаты Тантрических практик чрезвычайно интенсивны, как в случае позитивных, так и в случае негативных проявлений, как для ученика, так и для учителя, поэтому выполнение первых двух пунктов строго обязательно!
НИКАКОЙ САМОНАДЕЯННОЙ САМОДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ!!!

В качестве релевантного открытого источника на русском языке по теме того, что и как надо делать, рекомендую книгу 
"Светоч уверенности" 
Автор - Карма Агван Йондан Чжамцо (Чжамгон Конгтрул Римпочэ).

----------

К Андрей (07.01.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2022)

----------


## Aion

А чем нижние миры не нравятся? У нас здесь тоже весело... 
 :Cool:

----------


## К Андрей

Павел Б, 
Благодарю за поздравления и за ответ.
Книгу "Светоч уверенности" обязательно постараюсь прочитать на текущей сессии.
Я прекрасно понимаю, про необходимость Учителя, но увы, я не вижу вокруг себя людей, к которым готов бы был сейчас в ученики или которые были бы готовы меня взять. А так же чувствую, что судорожный поиск учителя в Дацанах и Буддийских центрах для меня сейчас будет ошибкой. (Дело не в гордыне. Я сейчас на очном отделении ВУЗа получаю бакалавра технических наук, первое высшее образование, так получилось. И там долгая и сложная история.)
Вокруг меня множество прекрасных людей, возможно, даже полубогов, но ни одного йогина. Возможно, после окончания ВУЗа, буду искать Учителя, но у меня есть уверенность, что если будет нужно - Учитель появится сам. 
Чтобы выйти из противоречия: путь Тантры без Учителя и невозможность прекратить практики; мне сейчас необходимо овладеть Знанием, которое распространено по Миру в виде открытого поля, сосредоточиться на текущем моменте и отпускать желания. 
В любом случае: если Я провалюсь в ады, Я провалюсь туда с отпечатком Тантры.

----------


## Павел Б

> у меня есть уверенность, что если будет нужно - Учитель появится сам. 
> Чтобы выйти из противоречия: путь Тантры без Учителя и невозможность прекратить практики; мне сейчас необходимо овладеть Знанием, которое распространено по Миру в виде открытого поля, сосредоточиться на текущем моменте и отпускать желания. 
> В любом случае: если Я провалюсь в ады, Я провалюсь туда с отпечатком Тантры.


К Андрей,
Не надо ни с какими отпечатками никуда проваливаться! :Smilie: 

Чтобы учитель появился "сам собой", надо потрудиться в правильном направлении. В Петербурге есть возможности для этого. Надо узнать, в каких центрах Тибетского Буддизма можно получить разрешение и наставления по практикам Нёндро. Это подготовительные практики. Их надо выполнить. Это займёт довольно долгое время. А во время или после выполнения Нёндро - учитель и появится.

----------

К Андрей (07.01.2022)

----------


## К Андрей

> К Андрей,
> Не надо ни с какими отпечатками никуда проваливаться!
> 
> Чтобы учитель появился "сам собой", надо потрудиться в правильном направлении. В Петербурге есть возможности для этого. Надо узнать, в каких центрах Тибетского Буддизма можно получить разрешение и наставления по практикам Нёндро. Это подготовительные практики. Их надо выполнить. Это займёт довольно долгое время. А во время или после выполнения Нёндро - учитель и появится.


Спасибо! Что характерно - нигде не упоминал в каком городе живу  :Smilie:

----------


## Павел Б

> нигде не упоминал в каком городе живу


РФ СПб - в профиле.

----------


## К Андрей

Действительно.  :Smilie: 
Ещё раз благодарю!

----------

